# Getting a job off the SEEK list



## Joe (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the easiest job on the list to obtain a qualification in out of quickness to get a job and migrate to Australia? 

I know this is the easiest way to get be a resident over there, although i am going on a working holiday for a few months i would like to maybe train over there part time whilst i work.

Thanks


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Id also like information on this! Been wanting to get permernant residency for ages  im also going over on a holiday visa in a years time!


----------

